# Quản điểm iPhone 8 chính hãng Apple xuất xứ Mỹ



## doangam (4 Tháng sáu 2020)

_*Iphone 8 có camera sau độ phân giải 12 MP nhưng được nâng cấp hàng loạt trong khoảng cảm biến ảnh to hơn, thấu kính chất lượng đến bộ xử lý hình ảnh mạnh mẽ do chính Apple tự kiểu dáng đem lại những bức ảnh, video không thua máy ảnh giỏi. ≫> Mua iphone giá rẻ ở đâu?*_
*1. Thiết kế cao cấp*
iPhone 8 sở hữu thiết kế lịch lãm, cao cấp tương tự thế hệ iPhone 7 nhưng sử dụng mặt lưng kính cường lực để tăng vẻ sang trọng và khung sườn kim loại được gia công tốt hơn, giảm tối đa hiện tượng trầy xước, bền đẹp theo thời gian. ≫> Mua iphone giá rẻ ở đâu?

*2. Camera chuyên nghiệp*
Điện thoại iphone 8 sở hữu camera sau độ phân giải 12 MP nhưng được nâng cấp hàng loạt từ cảm biến ảnh lớn hơn, thấu kính chất lượng đến bộ xử lý hình ảnh mạnh mẽ do chính Apple tự thiết kế mang lại những bức ảnh, video không thua máy ảnh chuyên nghiệp.


Camera trước 7 MP cũng được nâng cấp để mang lại chất lượng hình ảnh tốt hơn kèm tính năng hoàn toàn mới Portrait Lightning, đây là tính năng giúp tạo ra các hiệu ứng ánh sáng vào khuôn mặt như bạn chụp ảnh trong studio vậy.

*3. Hiệu năng đỉnh cao*
Con chip vi xử lý A11 Bionic mới của Apple dùng trên các dòng điện thoại iPhone mới được đánh giá là cực kì mạnh mẽ, bỏ xa các đối thủ của mình, nhất là nâng cấp tốc độ xử lý hình ảnh 3D hay thực tế ảo tăng cường AR. Bộ nhớ RAM 2 GB với hệ điều hành iOS 11 tối ưu giúp hoạt động mượt mà mọi tác vụ của bạn.

*4. Màn hình chất lượng*
Màn hình 4.7 inch của iPhone 8 với độ phân giải Retina HD cực kì sắc nét, chi tiết, màu sắc thể hiện chuẩn xác nhờ độ phủ màu rộng hơn và công nghệ True Tone độc đáo.

*5. Sạc nhanh, sạc không dây*
Thiết kế mặt lưng kính của iPhone 8 mang đến công nghệ sạc không dây cực kì tiện dụng. Bạn không cần phải cắm dây trực tiếp và cổng sạc, hạn chế hư hỏng phần cứng và cũng an toàn hơn khi sử dụng.
Công nghệ sạc nhanh tích hợp cho phép sạc 50% pin chỉ trong 30 phút. Tuy nhiên bộ sạc đi kèm chỉ dùng công nghệ sạc thường, bạn cần mua thêm bộ sạc nhanh nếu muốn sử dụng tính năng này.


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

bài viết ok lắm


----------

